# Cat needs foster home in Miami



## cristyu (May 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
One of my coworkers is currently living in an apartment. She got a notice the other day stating that she'll be evicted if she keeps her cat. She's very distressed, as she's had Patty since 2000. Patty is 8 years old and a VERY friendly cat. She says that Patty is like a puppy.
My friend's ideal situation would be to have someone foster Patty for about 6 months until she buys a house or moves to another apartment. We live in the Miami, FL area. Before Patty goes into her new home we will check it out. Our ideal candidate would be someone older, who obviously loves cats. =). Patty is used to being around children, so kids are okay.
Please email me privately if anyone is interesting. We're trying REALLY REALLY hard to get Patty a home!
Thanks,
Cristy
PS I would attach a picture but I can't figure out how to do it here.  [/img]


----------

